# Does the Model 3 have it's own phone number?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

So we know the car has LTE with data, but does it also have it's own phone number? I was just glancing at the manual and found this:

*The Tesla "T"*
Touch the Tesla "T" at the top center of the touchscreen to display:

Vehicle name (see Naming Your Vehicle on page 85).
Battery size.
Odometer.
Vehicle Identification Number (VIN).
Version of software currently installed on your Model 3.
Release notes associated with the currently-installed software version.
This owner's manual.
One-touch access to call Tesla Customer Support and Roadside Assistance.
One-touch access to all discovered Easter Eggs (see Easter Eggs on page 150).

Seeing that made me think, can it call on its own? I truly assume it makes that call using your paired phone, and I know the biggest assumption is that you have a smart phone to own and operate this car, but what if you use your card and don't take your phone with you? Does the car have any voice access? Can it make these calls on its own using LTE or does it strictly use your phone and voice plan for making any of the calls that can be initiated from the touch screen?


----------



## AEDennis (Apr 10, 2016)

GDN said:


> So we know the car has LTE with data, but does it also have it's own phone number? I was just glancing at the manual and found this:
> 
> *The Tesla "T"*
> Touch the Tesla "T" at the top center of the touchscreen to display:
> ...


No...

It uses your phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> M3 =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

In a few years no one will even remember what that other M3 was !


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

GDN said:


> So we know the car has LTE with data, but does it also have it's own phone number? I was just glancing at the manual and found this:


It probably does, but that doesn't mean that you can call it or use it. The call to support may even be VOIP.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> So we know the car has LTE with data, but does it also have it's own phone number? I was just glancing at the manual and found this:
> 
> *The Tesla "T"*
> Touch the Tesla "T" at the top center of the touchscreen to display:
> ...


Have you tried to press the Roadside assistance link without your phone paired? You know I would try it right now but wont see Ruby til tomorrow


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Have you tried to press the Roadside assistance link without your phone paired? You know I would try it right now but wont see Ruby til tomorrow


I didn't think of that last night and I would do that now, but I'm at work, and the car is home in the garage - and I get side eye anytime I want to go near the car, LOL.

My real theory is simply that buttons are made to be pushed, but someone else in the same house doesn't agree with me.

I asked permission last night before I went out to see if the seats were version 2 and I opened the trunk to see if the trim piece was there !!

I think if I can just make it to Saturday once we drive it to go get tint then we'll be beyond the let it sit in the garage and be new phase. This is day 3 it has not been driven, still only 62 miles.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> I didn't think of that last night and I would do that now, but I'm at work, and the car is home in the garage - and I get side eye anytime I want to go near the car, LOL.
> 
> My real theory is simply that buttons are made to be pushed, but someone else in the same house doesn't agree with me.
> 
> ...


It seems you need to put in an order for one for yourself quickly. They are saying 4-6 months for first productions ordered now, so you may still qualify for full $7500 if you can get it before the END of December


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> It seems you need to put in an order for one for yourself quickly. They are saying 4-6 months for first productions ordered now, so you may still qualify for full $7500 if you can get it before the END of December


That is an idea I've thought about and truly truly would do if I could afford it, but we just decided this weekend we really don't want to live without the truck. I would have to trade it to be remotely close to affording a second one. I'm just venting here because you all are very good at listening.

However, $1000 now might be worth it should I change my mind over the next few months, and if I don't change my mind, I can always get the $1000 back. And literally as I write this I realize if we had a second one I would not need the Long Range because it would simply be for commuting.

Damn - this post now has me reconsidering everything. I would still get PUP and EAP, so that is $10K and I honestly kind of like black, but would add the sport wheels again, so $46,500, minus $7500 - $39,000. May be time to consider selling some stock.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@LUXMAN - you're a sick man. LOL. I just placed a second reservation. It will all be about timing, I'm thinking there is a slim chance I really do this, and no chance if I can't get the $7500 government rebate, but without the reservation I don't get to make that decision later. This says everything about how impressed I am with this car so far, even not getting to drive it much yet.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> @LUXMAN - you're a sick man. LOL. I just placed a second reservation. It will all be about timing, I'm thinking there is a slim chance I really do this, and no chance if I can't get the $7500 government rebate, but without the reservation I don't get to make that decision later. This says everything about how impressed I am with this car so far, even not getting to drive it much yet.












You are Welcome  I am here to help.....now let me get this straight....you pay for part of this car....so it would seem that he would help with the other one.....HEY! ANYBODY AROUND HERE GOT AN EXTRA RESERVATION WE CAN GET FOR THIS MAN? HE IS IN DESPERATE NEED OF A RESERVATION! ANYONE?
If I would have known I woulda held on to my second one for you.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> @LUXMAN - you're a sick man. LOL. I just placed a second reservation. It will all be about timing, I'm thinking there is a slim chance I really do this, and no chance if I can't get the $7500 government rebate, but without the reservation I don't get to make that decision later. This says everything about how impressed I am with this car so far, even not getting to drive it much yet.


Now you know the Y is Gonna be revealed in March maybe... other option would be reserve one and see how things shake out in next couple of years and replace the pick up with that and one of these....:tearsofjoy:


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

View attachment 10129


You are Welcome  I am here to help.....now let me get this straight....you pay for part of this car....so it would seem that he would help with the other one.....HEY! ANYBODY AROUND HERE GOT AN EXTRA RESERVATION WE CAN GET FOR THIS MAN? HE IS IN DESPERATE NEED OF A RESERVATION! ANYONE?
If I would have known I woulda held on to my second one for you.[/QUOTE]

Very seriously this household doesn't need nor can it afford 2 $56K vehicles, and I really struggle with the thought of giving up my pickup, but I do like this car well enough that giving up the LR on a second one and trading the truck, it would be affordable. So it will boil down to can I or am I willing to give up the truck and does the gov't rebate hold out til I would come up later this year, or does the market do well enough that I can sell some stock (and no I didn't buy Tesla at $275 3 weeks back like I should have.)

So I don't want a reservation to pop up right now - I need to think about this and would like to make the decision about Nov 1. Will see what finances are like and just how willing I am to give up the pickup.


----------



## Greenchester (Aug 23, 2017)

GDN said:


> I asked permission last night before I went out to see if the seats were version 2 and I opened the trunk to see if the trim piece was there !!


What is the new trim piece in the trunk? I can't seem to find any pictures or info of this update.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Greenchester said:


> What is the new trim piece in the trunk? I can't seem to find any pictures or info of this update.


This is where I found it Model 3 Delivery Checklist


----------



## Greenchester (Aug 23, 2017)

GDN said:


> This is where I found it Model 3 Delivery Checklist


oh! Thanks. Mine does not have this piece (just did the garage run to check  )


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Greenchester said:


> oh! Thanks. Mine does not have this piece (just did the garage run to check  )


When was yours built and what is your approx VIN?


----------



## Greenchester (Aug 23, 2017)

GDN said:


> When was yours built and what is your approx VIN?


Built in 04/18 vin: 156xx


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

garsh said: ↑
_M3 =    








T3 =   








Model 3 =







_​Puedo desempenar el papel de Sancho?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

GDN said:


> So we know the car has LTE with data, but does it also have it's own phone number?


It has an IMEI and an IMSI, but just a 15 digit placeholder number instead of a real phone number. It appears that modem could support calls with the correct SIM and provisioning, but it's set up as a data only device.

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/lte-modem-specs-are-here.7218/


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Rich M said:


> It has an IMEI and an IMSI, but just a 15 digit placeholder number instead of a real phone number. It appears that modem could support calls with the correct SIM and provisioning, but it's set up as a data only device.
> 
> https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/lte-modem-specs-are-here.7218/


Thanks - I had seen your thread, but as Michael had stated, I didn't interpret a lot of it and didn't see anything about calling.

It really did hit me when I was reading through the manual and it talked about making a call to roadside assistance. GM has LTE and calling built in, Ford has some connectivity now, but don't think they included calling. Tesla just isn't clear if it can make the call on it's own or must use your paired phone.

Someone else chimed in and mentioned VOIP which is very plausible these days. I've got an iPhone on ATT and looking at my bill a good majority of my calls especially around the house use my Wifi at home and not any kind of LTE signal. It switches seamlessly if I leave the house however.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Yup, GMs can call on its own. Ford makes the call using your phone, but I think reads out coordinates or a street address to the dispatcher somehow.

Technically your non-WiFi LTE calls (VoLTE / Voice over LTE) are VoIP as well, just routed and prioritized to minimize jitter and delay over other data packets.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

GDN said:


> Very seriously this household doesn't need nor can it afford 2 $56K vehicles, and I really struggle with the thought of giving up my pickup, but I do like this car well enough that giving up the LR on a second one and trading the truck, it would be affordable. So it will boil down to can I or am I willing to give up the truck and does the gov't rebate hold out til I would come up later this year, or does the market do well enough that I can sell some stock (and no I didn't buy Tesla at $275 3 weeks back like I should have.)
> 
> So I don't want a reservation to pop up right now - I need to think about this and would like to make the decision about Nov 1. Will see what finances are like and just how willing I am to give up the pickup.


In all seriousness, I definitely understand. We would love another Tesla but at the same time my wife loves her Pickup and we really don't need another car that costs that much for around town stuff she does. But the LEAF gets lots of use now by her and the boy which is good


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

As all the Tesla cars have 3G/LTE connection, does it mean that each car has a cellular number associated with it? And aren’t we running out of theses numbers with new area codes popping up every so often?

Is there a way to figure out what the number is by any means? Eager to read your comments


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

CleanEV said:


> As all the Tesla cars have 3G/LTE connection, does it mean that each car has a cellular number associated with it?


No.



> And aren't we running out of theses numbers with new area codes popping up every so often?


I think we're good for now, though personally, I have 4 numbers tied to my exclusive use.

I calculate approximately 6,547,999,999 numbers are possible and available for use with personal devices in the US and Canada. With a population of approximately 362,594,083 (based on 2017 numbers), that's about 18 numbers per capita. If we include numbers reserved for national government use, that figure improves slightly (fractionally)


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

CleanEV said:


> As all the Tesla cars have 3G/LTE connection, does it mean that each car has a cellular number associated with it?


Not necessarily, it is quite possible to have a cellular device with out a "number" attached to it. If you are a normal subscriber, then everything has a phone number (BAN) because that is how phone companies do the vast majority of their billing. So a LTE tablet or USB modem for example have phone numbers that the service plan is attached to. Some of them allow for the sending / receiving of SMS/MMS or even phone calling using that number, but even if the device is not capable of using it, the number is still provisioned. However, for large M2M (Machine to Machine) deployments, there is no requirement to use a phone number. Technically, in the cellular backend everything is done using an identifier called the IMSI (International Mobile Subscriber Identity) which is then mapped to a phone number in the HLR. A perfect example of this is the cellular connection on my Nissan Leaf - it uses an embedded SIM card with a IMSI on it to register to the cellular network, but it does not have a "phone number" associated to it. I have a femtocell (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Femtocell) at home which provides cellular coverage, and even though it is on the same carrier as my Leaf, the car can not register to it. This is because the user interface provided by the carrier for configuring authorized users only allows authorizing users by their phone number. From a technical standpoint, there is nothing preventing my car from registering to the femtocell and receiving service at my house. However, because of the limitations of the user interface (and the complete lack of macro cell coverage in my area), the car is without connection when it is parked in the driveway. So, long answer to your question, but no, there does not need to be a "phone number" for it to work.



CleanEV said:


> And aren't we running out of theses numbers with new area codes popping up every so often?
> 
> Is there a way to figure out what the number is by any means? Eager to read your comments


Actually, no, we have plenty of phone numbers available. The organization that coordinates phone numbers in North America - the North American Numbering Plan Administration (NANPA) - has a web site where they list all the used, available, and reserved area / exchange codes: https://www.nationalnanpa.com/reports/reports_cocodes.html.

One other thing, for the contact support option in the car, it is likely that it is actually just a data connection using the cellular radio to send the voice traffic. There are plenty of solutions out there for that and something like WebRTC would not be unexpected.


----------



## CleanEV (May 17, 2018)

@TirianW - thank you for sharing links and explaining in detail. We have a all types of geeks on this forum, not just the car itself


----------

